# Has anyone taken the CCC exam?



## sharper (Mar 8, 2010)

I am scheduled to take the CCC exam later this month and am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for me!  I getting more and more nervous as time goes on.
Thanks


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 10, 2010)

I took the CCC exam in December 2008; it was only 75 questions at that time.  When reading the coding scenerios dont over think them and remember to follow the coding rules, not how we code in the real world.  There were a few "trick" questions. Know your cardiac physiology, anatomy, rhythm conduction order. Write as many notes as you can in you CPT book, that helped me alot.

Good luck, I'm sure you will do great.

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------



## sharper (Mar 11, 2010)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the reply!  Is the test in sections or just random questions?


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the 2010 test is in sections. Did you buy the cardiology exam study guide?  it covers everything cardiology.

Dolores


----------



## sharper (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I did buy it and it's very helpful!  Did you pass the first time?  I passed the CPC the first time and said I'd never take another test!!  Now I'm eating my words about taking another test.  Sure hope I pass this one the first time.


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi again!

Yes, thank God I passed both tests the first time!  After taking the CCC I thought that would be the last exam but noooooo.  I'm planning to obtain the CEMC.... lol 

Good luck on your exam!

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------



## sharper (Mar 16, 2010)

Well good luck to you too!  Thanks for the support!

Susan, cpc, ccc(wannabe)


----------



## agott (Mar 24, 2010)

deeva456 said:


> I took the CCC exam in December 2008; it was only 75 questions at that time.  When reading the coding scenerios dont over think them and remember to follow the coding rules, not how we code in the real world.  There were a few "trick" questions. Know your cardiac physiology, anatomy, rhythm conduction order. Write as many notes as you can in you CPT book, that helped me alot.
> 
> Good luck, I'm sure you will do great.
> 
> Dolores, CPC - CCC



I would follow that do not over think the questions, I took the CCC exam 2 years ago and failed both times! I walked out both times confident that I passed and didnt, I am taking the exam again in a couple weeks and the study guides and information that they provide now are much much better then before!  Good luck and definitley follow Dolores's advice!


----------



## sharper (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks!  I only have two days left before the exam and at this point there isn't much more I can do.  I think I'm prepared but who knows!  My plan is to study some tonight on E&M and device checks and Friday night simply review notes.
Thanks and good luck to you,
Susan


----------



## Lela0309 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Very Unhappy Student*

I am currently taking a class for my CPC and I am not doing well. I bought the CCC course in March of this year, and never started the on line class. I have billed for a Cardiology Group for almost 8 years. Would you suggest I try the CCC certification and drop the CPC class? I just am not doing well in the class at all.


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Nov 12, 2010)

My opinion is to keep going and get your CPC. If you ever want to branch out and work in other specialties they are not going to care that you have your CCC, they will want to see that you have the CPC or CCS-P. Hang in there, study hard, and you will get it! Good luck! 
Gail Davis, CPC


----------



## Robbin109 (Nov 20, 2010)

Can you tell me which Cardiology study guide you bought. There are so many out there it's hard to know which one will be the post helpful. Thanks.


----------



## adennis (Dec 20, 2010)

*Ccc test*

I just took the CCC test for the second time.  The first time I didn't finish in time. This time I finished, but it was soooo hard.  I am awaiting results. I don't think I will ever take that one again...


----------



## sharper (Dec 22, 2010)

The book I found most helpful was Invasive Cardiology put out by Coding Strategies, Inc.  It was very clear about things so it was easy to understand.  I doubt I could have passed the exam without it!
Susan


----------



## cosgood (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Sharper,

I am thinking of taking the cardiology test, and was wondering how long did you take to study for the exam? I have coded for an invasive clinic for 20 years, and I am still terrified. All I hear is how difficult the test is. If I start now, I will have the whole year in case I need to take two tests. Did you use the online practice test? And were they very similar to the actual test? I know lots of questions. My palms are sweating as I type. 

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## sharper (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Cindy,

I am happy to answer your questions anytime!  Never too many!  
I probably studied 4 months, but that was intense studying (nights and weekends) and marking my CPT book in all colors!  I used blank pages in the CPT book for all sorts of references that probably no one but myself would understand but that proved to be VERY helpful!  I even listed a lot of common dx codes with descriptions in numerical order so I wouldn't need to spend time looking them up in the ICD 9 book. I purchased program from AAPC and it was wonderful. The CSI book was a life saver also.  In our practice, we do a lot of nuclears and echos but I really don't have much to do with them except bill so I struggled with those questions.  You can email me anytime at sharper@civadallas.com

The certification has helped me in my position and the doctors seem to really respect it. 

Good luck,
Susan


----------



## manda12 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Sharper,

i am planning on taking the CCC exam too and i bought the online study exam from AAPC but do you know if there is an actual study book i can find that might be able to help me as i prepare to take this exam. thanks for your help. my email is amanda.solomon@jax.ufl.edu. thanks agian.


----------



## ahatch (Jan 14, 2011)

*AAPC Staff*

AAPC has developed a specialty study guide and an online practice exam which are specifically designed to help individuals prepare for each specialty certification exam.

Study guide includes practical examples; including an E/M chapter with examples that are specialty specific, using 1995 and 1997 CMS Documentation Guidelines. Also included is a 35 question test your knowledge exam with answers and rationales.

Online practice exam has 50-questions that simulate the question format of the specialty certification exam. Questions are graded instantly and rationales provided.

Questions in study guide and online practice exam are designed to mimic the specialty certification exams and written by the same task force who wrote the specialty certification exam.


----------

